# Suggest Monitor for Rs.15000



## jking (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi All,

I want to buy a monitor in couple of days. I look for following features.

1) Screen size > 23inch
2) LCD/LED
3) Inputs - VGA/DVI-D/HDMI(all 3 are must)
4) USB-Optional
5) Resolution - Full HD (must)


Suggest me a suitable model with price.

Thanks to all in advance

I have identified following models. 

1) LG M23WA
2) Samsung P2370MS

Which is good among the two? Is there any other better option

Also inform if Samsung P2270HD is available in India and at what price


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

*Samsung P2370MS*
Samsung P2370MS is a 23-inch Multi-Function ,Ultra-slim and ultra-elegant LCD Monitor.The new Samsung P2370MS multi-function LCD monitor features HD connectivity options with the set top box, home theater, DVD player, game console, camera , and camcorder via the HDMI port.

Samsung P2370MS  LCD Monitor specifications :

Display
Screen Size: 23 Inches
Brightness (Typical):300 cd/m²
Contrast Ratio (Typical)C 50,000:1 (1,000:1) (Typ)
Resolution:1920 x 1080p
Response Time (Typical):5ms
Viewing Angle(Horizontal/Vertical): 170 degree/160 degree (CR>10)
Color Supported:16.7M
Signal Input
Video Signal:Analog RGB, DVI, HDMI, Component
Sync. Signal:Separate H/V, Composite
Connector-sub, DVI-D, HDMI, Component, Composite, Optical Out, Audio In, Headphone Out
Power
Power Consumption:50 watts
Stand By Power (DPMS)< 2 watts
Type:Built-In
Features
Plug & PlayDC 2B
Mac compatibility
Multimedia Speakers:3 watts x 2CH
Wall-Mount
Cabinet Color:Charcoal Grey
Optional Accessories:Remote Controller
Special Features:HDMI (V1.3), Supporting 1,080P Input
Weight:5.8kg
Stand Type:Simple
Function :Tilt (0 ~ 20)

*LG M23WA*

HIGHLIGHTS
SeriesLCD Monitor TVScreen size23Resolution1920x1080Brightness (nit)300Contrast Ratio (DFC)20000:1Response Time(ms)5In-built Speakers3W x 2HDCPYesHDMIYesRemote ControlYes
GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS
Viewing Angle170/160Color Depth (No. of Colors)16.7MPixel Pitch(mm)0.265 x 0.265sRGBYesIntelligent Auto (Auto Resolution)YesDDC/CIYesNo. of channels supported100
PC INPUT /OUTPUT
D-SubYesDVI-DYesPC Audio I/PYes
VIDEO INPUT/OUTPUT
CompositeYesS-VideoYes
AUDIO INPUT / OUTPUT:
Audio In (RCA)Yes(3W*2)
FREQUENCY
H-Frequence (Alog)30~83kHzH-Frequence (Digital)30~83kHzV-Frequence (Alog)56~75HzV-Frequence (Digital)56~75Hz
POWER LED COLOUR:
LED colorBlueOSD Language30EaPower TypeLIPS
POWER CONSUMPTION
Normal50 WDPM1 W UNDERS/W Off1 W UNDER
MECHANICAL SET COLOR
Front ColorBlack (high glossy)B/Cover ColorBlack (high glossy)Stand ColorWine Red Glossy
STAND
Base detachableYesTiltYes
DIMENSION(W X H X D)
Set560.8 x 427.0 x 193.2Box651 x 456 x 161Wall Mounting (mm)VESA (75 x 75)
WEIGHT(KG)
Set5.6 kgBox7.4 kg
ACCESSORY
Power CordYesD-Sub cableYesRemoteYes


----------



## jking (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks abhidev for the info on both the monitors. Which one would you like to suggest


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

Dell Ultrasharp U2311H is the best panel in that budget. It has everything u mentioned except HDMI..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 21, 2010)

^^Ya I've read so much in some other thread about its picture quality & amazing viewing angles.I'll try & find that thread.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 21, 2010)

I second Jaswankar, why do you want HDMI?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

jking said:


> Thanks abhidev for the info on both the monitors. Which one would you like to suggest



I would say go 4 Samsung as it has lot many connection options also the colours and contrast are surreal. I think its the same 'Konect plus' monitor right?


----------



## jking (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes you are right, Sammy is the same Konnect plus monitor. About Dell U2311H absence of HDMI does not matter. But it does not have AV-IN, that means I cannot connect output from my DVD Player or STB directory to monitor, and hence it fails there.

Went to Croma and found Samsung P2370MS without remote for Rs.15000. LG was not available. 

Can I use 32 inch TV with VGA-Input as monitor and is it practically good to work with?


----------



## jking (Nov 23, 2010)

Finally I got SamsungP2370MS from a small dealer in Andheri. It came with remote and was priced at Rs.13500/-

Thanks to all for their input


----------



## acewin (Nov 26, 2010)

wow nice buy P2370MS is nice panel and it is actually monitor TV from samsung i.e. it is a computer display panel as well as a normal TV. 13.5K is a decent price for it. Though U2311H is best display in the price range.


----------



## drrevv (Nov 29, 2010)

go for samsung LED monitor PX2370 @ 14.5k
its superb......


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

jking said:


> Finally I got SamsungP2370MS from a small dealer in Andheri. It came with remote and was priced at Rs.13500/-
> 
> Thanks to all for their input



congrats buddy...post some pics if possible


----------



## manoj_299 (Dec 3, 2010)

jking said:


> Finally I got SamsungP2370MS from a small dealer in Andheri. It came with remote and was priced at Rs.13500/-
> 
> Thanks to all for their input




Congrats buddy  Post the pics and Review if possible


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 3, 2010)

abhidev said:


> *Samsung P2370MS*
> Samsung P2370MS is a 23-inch Multi-Function ,Ultra-slim and ultra-elegant LCD Monitor.The new Samsung P2370MS multi-function LCD monitor features HD connectivity options with the set top box, home theater, DVD player, game console, camera , and camcorder via the HDMI port.
> 
> Samsung P2370MS  LCD Monitor specifications :
> ...



I highly recommend this monitor as well to anyone else reading this topic. The composite ports at the rear let you connect consoles such as the Xbox,Wii,Ps3 e.t.c ; hell, you can even connect Set-Top-Boxes,DVD players and everything except women, and the remote controller is simply icing on the cake.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 12, 2011)

I am planning to buy *Samsung P2370MS* other option i have is *Toshiba-24PS1*.... any suggetions?


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

The Samsung one has plethora of connectivity options get that


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 12, 2011)

I am more concerned bout de quality n de viewing angle


----------



## sparx (Mar 12, 2011)

Then DELL U2311H is your one. Please confirm price from somewhere.


----------



## AB01 (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to buy a lcd monitor for my laptop. I intend to connect it to my laptop as an external monitor. When i do the same with my lcd tv (resolution of lcd tv 1366 X 768), My lcd tv resolution changes to 1024x700 it doesnot take 1280x800.

Will the same thing happen if i buy i lcd monitor and connect it to my laptop. 

Pls help !!!!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/137775-buying-monitor-laptop.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laptop configuration Compaq Persario v3149au
no hdmi out in my laptop.
128 mb nvdia go6150 graphic card.
resolution that i get on my laptop screen is 1280 X 800 wide screen.
1 gb ram .
1.6 ghz processor.
windows 7 .


----------



## sparx (Mar 13, 2011)

No i don't think so. This computer connection to TV has shown many problems with many people but since monitors are designed for computer use, it should not cause any problem


----------



## certmen (Mar 14, 2011)

hi guys, am planning to buy either PX2370 or P2370MS today.. which among the two is best for watching HD movies and playing games on PS3/XBOX360?

can i connect home theater or set top box to PX2370?

i love PX2370 but am really confused between these two.. kindly enlighten me!


----------



## sparx (Mar 14, 2011)

Get PX2370
You can connect PS3/XBOX360 using the HDMI cable


----------



## certmen (Mar 14, 2011)

can i also connect home theater and set top box? (dumb question, i know)


----------



## sparx (Mar 14, 2011)

yes you can


----------

